# My last hunk of elk



## pit 4 brains (Jul 18, 2010)

I had a rump roast hanging around the freezer and I didn't know what to do with it. Why not smoke it?!

I conjured up some bacon and stuffed some shrooms to go along with it...




















In the pic above, you can see that I soaked the insides with evoo before filling with garlic, sundried tomatoes, garden veg cream cheese and a topped with basil.













Smoked over some pecan in the gosm until 135 internal..







I thought the cream cheese would melt a little more but ohh well, they were still darn good.

Can't wait for October so i can get another elk. Hopefully i can fill my deer tag in November as well..!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 18, 2010)

That looks like it was a great day and sad day. Great because of the food. Sad because it was the last of it.   Great job


----------



## rbranstner (Jul 18, 2010)

Elk looks great. Nice and pink just the way you want it. Did you add any other seasonings to it other than what you put on the bacon? I have been wanting to use one of my venison roasts for this but they never seem to stick around long in the freezer. Either they get made into roast or jerkey my wife loves both so they go fast.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanx.

Nope, no other seasoning. I just put a little cracked pepper on the inside of the bacon. The meat has enough flavor for me.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 18, 2010)

Yes that looks awesome there Pete. It might be sad that it's the last of the elk but something tells me you will have some more soon enough. Now for the mushrooms they look great to even of the cheeses didn't melt as much as you wanted it to.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 18, 2010)

That looks awesome now ya gotta go get some more elk so you can do that one again!!!!!!!!


----------



## erain (Jul 18, 2010)

beautiful looking elk roast man!!! beautiful color inside, i would love a plate of that... great job!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 18, 2010)

Awesome Elk Roast !

Also not fair ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We only have a few of those critters in PA, and very little chance of being able to hunt them.

Thanks for showing,

Bear


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanx y'all for the compliments.. I just can't express enough the feeling you get when you make a good meal from the animal you harvested yourself. From Jeremiah Johnson...

Bear Claw sais, "Can't figure them people down there feedin' on hogs when thay could be feedin' on elk".. enough said.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2010)

Pit 4 Brains said:


> Thanx y'all for the compliments.. I just can't express enough the feeling you get when you make a good meal from the animal you harvested yourself. From Jeremiah Johnson...
> 
> Bear Claw sais, "Can't figure them people down there feedin' on hogs when thay could be feedin' on elk".. enough said.


My favorite was running through the cabin, being chased by a bear, yelling, "Skin that 'un, and I'll bring ya another-un!!!"

Loved that movie----All 3 times!

Bear


----------



## rangecop (Jul 19, 2010)

That looks an awful lot like a piece of what I call "back loin" but never mind that. What a great job, I never thought of a bacon wrap for elk.    Last night I sliced a small piece of elk loin, rubbed the 1" steaks with mustard and Jeff's rub, put in on the Traeger until medium rare and my bride of 41 years said that was some of the best elk steaks she has eaten. I know, without a Q-view it didn't happen, but we'll have leftovers tonight.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jul 19, 2010)

> That looks an awful lot like a piece of what I call "back loin"


 My processor labeled the package rump roast so maybe it was the loin end closest to the leg. There was a good layer of silver skin in the center so it was close to a tendon somewhere. It was very tender though and the I think the bacon helped keep alot of the moisture inside. I let it rest for 15 minutes before slicing. It seemed like an eternity.


> My favorite was running through the cabin, being chased by a bear, yelling, "Skin that 'un, and I'll bring ya another-un!!!"


or, "Haven't seen anybody pass by recent have ya?"

      "Well nobody's gone by infront of me, can't say what's happen behind me though"

      "Indians put you here?"

      "'tweren't Mormons!"

      "Chief by the name of Mad Wolf, nice guy, don't say a hellova lot. Say, you wouldn't happen to have an extra _hat _on ya would ya? Shades gettin' scarce in these parts!"

Man do I love that scene with Del Gue! I bet I have seen JJ at least 100 times if not more. I wore out my VHS copy..


----------



## bassman (Jul 19, 2010)

What a beautiful piece of elk meat!  Just think, only 3 or 4 months and you can harvest another one.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm fortunate that my wife likes to hunt as much as I do, so we usually end up with two elk and two deer.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 24, 2010)

That's the second prettiest  moist pink meat I've ever seen.  I love Elk, just to bad I have to rely on friends for it. But I will make it a point someday soon to get my own. Just have to see where we'll be living next as this state,  well you know. Good luck this coming season. and to all who share the passion.


----------

